# Lizards > General Geckos >  Baby Gargoyle Gecko <3

## pinkeye714

Here is my baby Gargoyle Gecko i just picked up. Gender is unknown for now. 
I picked this one out because it was the darkest one. He almost looked black. Which i was hoping he would stay. but....guess not. Anyways this is the little monster of mine <3





I think he might be a reticulated gargoyle but not sure. >.<

----------


## Skittles1101

Sooo effing cute!!  :Aww:

----------


## pinkeye714

> Sooo effing cute!!


Thank you! he is so so tiny. I feel like i am going to break him ahah

----------


## Skittles1101

I feel the same way about my baby crestie, it's only as long as my thumb! They are such cute critters, I'd consider getting a gargoyle some day too  :Smile:

----------


## pinkeye714

> I feel the same way about my baby crestie, it's only as long as my thumb! They are such cute critters, I'd consider getting a gargoyle some day too


Ahah they are as easy and eat the same diet and temps as a crested. 
:> only their tails grow back!  :Razz:

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Beautiful and yes it looks to be a retic, only time will tell how dark or not it will end up.  Very nice pickup, I hope to start working with this species very soon.

----------

_pinkeye714_ (12-25-2011)

----------


## dragonmoon

He looks awesome congrats  :Very Happy:

----------

_pinkeye714_ (12-25-2011)

----------

